# اكتشاف قبر داخل مقر أمن الدولة في دمنهور به أربعة هياكل عظمية لآدميين



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6upruopmhTs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن تكون مقبره اثريه*
*ابان الحكم الامن دوله البائد*
*وعجبى*
*ولسه*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

*طب ممكن شرح ... أنا مش بقدر أتفرج علي الفديوهات بجد*

*ممكن شرح مبسط*​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

*مافيش أى دليل على كدة من داخل الفيديو نفسه !
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للفيديو أخى الحبيب
أكيد بكره هيظهر الكثير​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب ممكن شرح ... أنا مش بقدر أتفرج علي الفديوهات بجد*
> 
> *ممكن شرح مبسط*​



*الفيديو يبين حجرة ليس لها أبواب أو شبابيك ويذكر الخبر أنه وجد بداخلها أربع هياكل عظمية ...... 
هناك المئات الذين يختفون فى مصر ولا يظهر لهم أى أثر ... *


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

الفيديو اتشال يا استاذي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الفيديو اتشال يا استاذي​



*غريبة ..................*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

فعلا تم مسح الفيديو من على اليوتيوب​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uR2TxR1j5iw[/YOUTUBE]


هو ده الفيديو يا استاذي ؟​


----------



## esambraveheart (10 فبراير 2011)

*ليس بالضرورة اخي صوت صارخ ان يكون هذا المشهد تم تصويره في مقر من الدوله ..فالتزوير وارد جدا هذه الايام لخلق مزيد من الشائعات التي تبلبل افكار الشعب المصرى الجريح ...فممكن ان  يكون قد تم تصوير هذا المشهد   في احد المقابر بالبساتين مثلا و تم استخدامه لاثارة مزيد من الغضب تجاه جهاز امن الدوله​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

لو ده حقيقى فعلا

معقولة واخدين راحتهم اوى كده بيقتلوا الناس ويدفنوهم

ومحدش يعرفلهم اثر !!!!

شكرا استاذ صوت صارخ وشكرا مرمورا للفيديو​


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2011)

غير مستبعد ابدا يحصل دة فى مصر وخصوصا من جهاز امن الدولة
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2011)

قصدكوا إنهم زى ريا و سكينة


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو ده الفيديو يا استاذي ؟​



*شكرا ابنتى..... ربنا يفرّح عمرك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*مفيش شىء مستبعد ابدااا عليهم ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*ايدوا مبارك كمان و كمان يا مؤيديه...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ليس بالضرورة اخي صوت صارخ ان يكون هذا المشهد تم تصويره في مقر من الدوله ..فالتزوير وارد جدا هذه الايام لخلق مزيد من الشائعات التي تبلبل افكار الشعب المصرى الجريح ...فممكن ان  يكون قد تم تصوير هذا المشهد   في احد المقابر بالبساتين مثلا و تم استخدامه لاثارة مزيد من الغضب تجاه جهاز امن الدوله​*



*اصل امن الدوله ملايكه ابرار اطهار باجنحه بيضا.... انا ممكن اتشد اتبهدل من امن الدوله في اي وقت لاني متنصره 

مثلا يعني

هل تستبعد ان امن الدوله بيعذب و يغتصب ولا هيجيبوا لي شوكولاته و فستان من جوتشي؟؟؟؟

خلينا واقعيين شويه استاذي الغالي لان ريحه امن الدوله فايحه اوي مش للدرجه دي بقي الدفاع عن النظام..دفاع نقي بيور حتي الدفاع عن فساده بالمره

ماشي ندافع عن مبارك علي راسي....

الي بيشتموه كلاب و خونه و خنازير... علي راسي و شعري

لكن ندافع عن امن الدوله سوري بقي...

لا و الف لا دول معروفين اوي

سلام​*


----------



## كوك (10 فبراير 2011)

_*ايه القلب ده *_

_*مفيش رحمه *_

_*وعايزين الرب يرحمهم *_

_*طيب ازاى هما رحمو حد على الارض علشان ربنا يرحمهم *_

*ربنا يحمينا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*مش داخل دماغي الفيديو ده
ومش مبين اصلا اي حاجه
وممكن يكون تصوير من اي مكان تاني
وناس طلعت اشاعه عليه
دلوقتي زمن الاشاعات في كل حاجه​*


----------

